# Buy secondhand + maintenance or Lease/ lease to buy?



## funkeii (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi guys I have posted on here before - I have a small beer cafe and we leased a machine for two years with a hand back option and sourced the beans ourselves.

I now am out of lease and have another bar also, so I'm looking for 2 x compact machines plus grinders etc - space is an issue so wanted any advice on machines maybe with built in grinder and use of hot water facility for teas etc? I also wanted any advice on best way to go - purchase outright or lease?

I'll be honest money is tight, so I couldn't buy brand new (unless anyone knows of any deals?) but I'm scared by the secondhand horror stories I hear! Does anyone know any good deals / companies or ways to buy or lease what we are looking for? And also the best way to deal with having a maintenance package that's not going to break the bank also!

Cheers!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Finding a company which does reconditioned machines and can offer servicing and such things should just be a google away if you want to get an idea of prices.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You may be able to buy back your old ex-lease kit for a good price. Then get it serviced by a local espresso engineer.


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

-


----------

